# Geschwindigkeit von Tomcat / JavaWebanwendungen



## mavinatic (11. Nov 2010)

Hallo Community,

ich bin dabei einen Webshop zuentwickeln. Ich weiß das es auch in PHP funktioniert, aber aufgrund meiner Erfahrung möchte ich es in Java EE abwickeln mit JSP & Servlets. Nun meine Frage: Ist es ein großer Geschwindigkeitsunterschied von PHP zu JSP&Servlets?

Gruß George


----------



## MySelV (12. Nov 2010)

Hi,

welchen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied meinst du? Dem Threadtitel nach zu urteilen die Geschwindigkeit des Servers bzw. der gesamten Anwendung.
Im Grunde ist die Antwort aber hinsichtlich einer produktiven Software ganz einfach: Die Anwendung wird mit Sicherheit über ein Netzwerk (Internet / Intranet) laufen, wobei der größten Zeitaufwand durch die Kommunikation zwischen Client und Server entsteht. Wenn dann noch eine Datenbank am Server hängt, dann ist die Geschwindigkeit des Servers selbst erst recht unerheblich.

Höchster Einfluss:: Netzwerk > Datenbank > (inner) Client > (inner) Server ::Niedrigster Einfluss

Ansonsten kommt es beim Server einfach auf die Hardware an, mit dem du den Server physisch ausstattest.

@Andere User: Korrigiert mich, falls das Unsinn ist.

Grüße


----------



## nocturne (12. Nov 2010)

Löschmich


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (12. Nov 2010)

> Ist es ein großer Geschwindigkeitsunterschied von PHP zu JSP&Servlets



Ja, Java ist um ein vielfaches schneller. Vorrausgesetzt der Code ist kein Murks


----------

